# Piercings, Tattoos and Devil's Horns



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

WARNING:  NOT for the faint of heart!



Spoiler



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ternational-tattoo-expo-devilish-designs.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

I have no tats.  I see otherwise nice looking people ruin (my opinion) their appearance with some of the now popular tattoos and piercings.  I can't help wondering how they'll feel when they become older.  Also, who employes these (again, my opinion) freaks?  I, of course like women's "normal" earring piercings and smaller discreet tats are not unattractive.  I don't mean to sound old fashioned but I guess truth is, I am in some regards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

I have one small pastel colored tattoo, in an area that could only be seen when I wore my french cut bikini, back in the day.  I still love it and so does hubby, it never has been exposed to the sun but for a couple of Hawaiian vacations.  Pale colored flower with clouds and rainbow.  Happy I got it, only one I have.  Hubby doesn't have any.  I think the people on that page, that go overboard like that, have some deep-seated issues.  I've never personally known anyone like that, so I can't really judge...just going by what I see.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a tiny Blue Bird holding a rose in its beak.... It's about the size of a quarter and it's on my left ankle..   Some people say it looks like a marijuana leaf at first glance.   lol!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope none of those folk ever get into a bar fight - too many rings/buttons/knobs to rip out! 

They're a bit extreme, granted, but hey, it's their body. 

I feel the same about the Care Bear I have on my left buttock ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a lovely tattoo that has never seen direct sunlight.  At my age, I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I feel the same about the Care Bear I have on my left buttock ...



TMI Phil!


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have no tats.  I see otherwise nice looking people ruin (my opinion) their appearance with some of the now popular tattoos and piercings.  I can't help wondering how they'll feel when they become older.  Also, who employes these (again, my opinion) freaks?




Well my daughter who is thirty has a tattoo that commences around her shoulder and moves down her arm to her elbow.  Two lovely little birds, a couple of little rabbits and an assortment of flowers woven in around them all.  And she works in a doctors office as the office manager.  So there you go, that's who hires people with tattoos.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have any tats, neither does my hubs. My boys decided to get many tats tho.
At the hospital tats have to be covered. I'm not sure if anyone having visible tats get turned away from getting a job or not, but I do know I've seen people covering their tats. I can't say I've seen anyone with unusual piercings either. I think it's written in the dress code as a no-no for having either showing.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 31, 2015)

If I was hiring for a business that deals with the public, people with tattoos and piercings wouldn't get a job. They would be okay for factory work unless the piercings might be a danger around machinery. 

It's funny, tattoos used to be a thing  for sailors and most of them were fairly small. Now, at least in my family, it's the girls that get them. Four of the grand daughters have them across their back and down their arms. I don't believe any of the grandsons have any, at least not visible ones.


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> I don't have any tats, neither does my hubs. My boys decided to get many tats tho.
> At the hospital tats have to be covered. I'm not sure if anyone having visible tats get turned away from getting a job or not, but I do know I've seen people covering their tats. I can't say I've seen anyone with unusual piercings either. I think it's written in the dress code as a no-no for having either showing.




Why on earth would they have to cover their tattoos in the hospital?  Is that some sort of archaic snobbery at work?  Or do you mean they work there and thats an employment requirement?

Sounds like the doctors of Pemberton (a tiny backwater community North of Whistler) are very progressive.  But I have to admit, I'd certainly give the OP body modifiers a second look.  I wonder how bad they will all look when they get old and their skin changes and starts wrinkling and sagging.  They'll look like they're made of wax crayons and they're melting I'll bet.

Personally, I don't mind tattoos (both my daughter and my husband have major tattoos on one arm), but strangely I've never felt that I wanted to get one.  I think I'm too aware that my moods and interests change and it would be a drag to get an 'interest specific' tattoo and then a few years later, to fall out of love with that interest.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

Debby said:


> Why on earth would they have to cover their tattoos in the hospital?  Is that some sort of archaic snobbery at work?  Or do you mean they work there and thats an employment requirement?
> 
> Sounds like the doctors of Pemberton (a tiny backwater community North of Whistler) are very progressive.  But I have to admit, I'd certainly give the OP body modifiers a second look.  I wonder how bad they will all look when they get old and their skin changes and starts wrinkling and sagging.  They'll look like they're made of wax crayons and they're melting I'll bet.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind tattoos (both my daughter and my husband have major tattoos on one arm), but strangely I've never felt that I wanted to get one.  I think I'm too aware that my moods and interests change and it would be a drag to get an 'interest specific' tattoo and then a few years later, to fall out of love with that interest.



Yes... The one I work for requires tats be covered... Most, if not all hospitals do...  why?  who knows..   unless it's a religious thing.. since most hospitals are affiliated with one religion or another... Makes no sense to me... but neither does forbiding open toed shoes, even for office people who have no contact with patients.... but they forbid that too.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay, I "must" weigh in here...
I'm probably the oldest person to get a first tattoo.  Explanation follows:
I tend to do something extra for 5-year birthdays.  
For my 65th, I hiked my way across Norway ... up to 10 miles/15 km per day.
For my 70th, I rafted the Colorado River in Grand Canyon.
For my 75th, I was supposed to do the Polar Bear Watch in Churchill, Manitoba.  For medical reasons, I was strongly urged to forgo that.

So I went to visit family in Kansas City.  Bought us front row seats at my first professional soccer/football match.  And prevailed upon my grandson to arrange an appointment with Kimo...a tattoo artist who has a 3-4 month backlog of appointments as a rule.  I made my own caricature of a cute little ladybug [ I make ladybug paperweights ], which Kimo did an absolutely gorgeous tattoo of on my upper arm.

Son, daughter-in-law, grandson, granddaughter-in-law all came to see how the old gal would handle being tattooed.  Piece o' cake!!  Any woman who has had kids would have the same reaction... I loved it then; I love it now :love_heart:.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 31, 2015)

I have no 'tats' and don't know anybody who has, but have no problem with other people having them.Especially if they are discreet and can be covered up when needed, like Phil's care bear [I hope it's rainbow bear hmmn?]


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

No tats on me, but I did have my ears pierced - two on each ear.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

I got mine as a 60th birthday present for myself.  It was a "bucket list" item.  My late husband was very opposed to tattoos and though he wouldn't have tried to stop me from getting one, he wouldn't have been happy about it.   My boyfriend was Navy and he has the "obligatory" small eagle on his forearm.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2015)

My school girlfriend had a tatoo of her first two boyfriends on her breast. I can't help but wonder what long faces they must have now.

But seriously, I Aways wanted a small tat but always chickened out. My skin is getting so wrinkly now that I don't know if I could get a decent one or not.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, SB, that article/pictures sure *AREN'T* for the "faint of heart"! Pretty Gothic looking to me, but, for whatever reason/reasons, that how some folks want to look. I remember reading about/see a photo of the kid that played Clark Griswold's (Chevy Chase) nephew in National Lampoon's Las Vegas Vacation. In the movie, he was in one scene and it showed his mouth locked with piercing rings. In the movie, Clark asks his brother, played by Randy Quaid, "how does he eat" and Randy says, "what can I say, the kid loves to eat out of a straw." And, when the movie was made, this is really the way the kid looked in real life. However, he doesn't look that way today. 

Some people get pretty surprised when I tell them that I was in the Navy during Viet Nam and never got a tattoo. Actually, just before meeting my wife, I was considering getting an eagle tattoo on each forearm, but decided not to. Sure glad that I didn't, because my wife don't like them or the "today" piercings. 

If I remember right, the whole "body tattooing" thing goes way back........to the days of the old Circus thing called The Side Show. I remember seeing a black/white and color photos tattooed ladies, but no tattoo's on the face. 

For our own reasons, we don't associate with people that have tattoo's, if we can see them.

Guess the world is as wild today as it was back in the Side Show days!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

Excellent pics, Rockr!

I'm reminded of a ditty Groucho Marx sang in one of his movies ...



> (la la la la la la)
> 
> 
> Lydia, oh Lydia, say, have you met Lydia?
> ...


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... The one I work for requires tats be covered... Most, if not all hospitals do...  why?  who knows..   unless it's a religious thing.. since most hospitals are affiliated with one religion or another... Makes no sense to me... but neither does forbiding open toed shoes, even for office people who have no contact with patients.... but they forbid that too.




Do you ever get the feeling that some folks just like to make rules for the sake of rules?


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Okay, I "must" weigh in here...
> I'm probably the oldest person to get a first tattoo.........Son, daughter-in-law, grandson, granddaughter-in-law all came to see how the old gal would handle being tattooed.  Piece o' cake!!  Any woman who has had kids would have the same reaction... I loved it then; I love it now :love_heart:.




That's a great story Rocky and you sound like an adventurous and open minded old lady!  Hooray for you!


----------



## darroll (Jan 31, 2015)

No tats for me.
I might have to change my name, run and hide from some of my posts.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well my daughter who is thirty has a tattoo that commences around her shoulder and moves down her arm to her elbow.  Two lovely little birds, a couple of little rabbits and an assortment of flowers woven in around them all.  And she works in a doctors office as the office manager.  So there you go, that's who hires people with tattoos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13785



Very lovely tattoo she has.  Many companies are aware of the differences in todays generation and as many millionaires and billionaires themselves sport tats, some allow them to be displayed some don't, you go along with the company rules when you apply and are hired for the job to a large degree.  But in general today, having a tat isn't as big of an issue or stigma it once were.  The ones in link are a bit much, but, to each their own.

Hey become a doctor, no one will care.

https://www.google.com/search?q=doc...Fweird-people-need-to-stop-whining%2F;500;408







Some historical figures of interest that had a tattoo or two.

http://mic.com/articles/78927/14-historical-figures-you-probably-didn-t-know-had-tattoos

Being single and not dead, I'm really fine with this any time any day, just for the fun of it.






I wrote this before posting what I wrote here in another thread.
I don't have a tattoo, don't ever plan to get one, but I have admired many I've seen and respect people as individuals. Are some tattoos not so nice to look at, sure, do some make me scratch my head sure, do some even make me go wtbleep was that person thinking, well, yes, but I don't sit in judgment of the type of human being they may or may not be because of a tattoo they wear. I've dated some retired vets/marines, in my day and they are very proud of the wings or whatever emblem they sport, in their day, of course they kept them in places they could cover them so as not to have them shown in their work environment. But this is a different time and good for those that don't face the same stigmas.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Check out this story about a tattooed face:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...riest-mugshot-demonic-tattoo-faced-photo.html


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

"Body Art" is desirable in many other cultures, just not ours. It seems it is becoming so.


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Very lovely tattoo she has.  Many companies are aware of the differences in todays generation and.......... But this is a different time and good for those that don't face the same stigmas.




She did pick a pretty one didn't she?  And I think you're right that attitudes are changing quite a bit.  

And I think the video you posted shows that you are a bit of a scamp April!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a snob there's no getting around it, I don't care for tattoos.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2015)

Debby said:


> She did pick a pretty one didn't she?  And I think you're right that attitudes are changing quite a bit.
> 
> And I think the video you posted shows that you are a bit of a scamp April!



LOL, some might even say a bit of a tramp, but, their words wouldn't bother me since it's more of a reflection on those people.    I do realize that your comment was said in a nice way and is appreciated, I do enjoy injecting humor where I can at times life's often way too short.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> "Body Art" is desirable in many other cultures, just not ours. It seems it is becoming so.



Body _art_ is one thing - body _modification_ is something else, at least to my mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

Good point SifuPhil. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Good point SifuPhil. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



Very true and just so I may keep things in perspective, I feel a need to revisit the video I posted earlier.    I do agree it's all relative.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2015)

Art should be put in frames and hung on walls; about eye-level.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know what started this whole "Gothic" thing, but what these people do to their face/head is pretty insane........IMO, anyway. What I'm wondering is, where do these people get the money to have this done???? Tattoo artists just don't do this stuff for free!


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> LOL, some might even say a bit of a tramp, but, their words wouldn't bother me since it's more of a reflection on those people.    I do realize that your comment was said in a nice way and is appreciated, I do enjoy injecting humor where I can at times life's often way too short.




Never let it be said that being a 'scamp' is a bad thing!  Humor is the only thing that makes this world bearable so we need people like you big time!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 31, 2015)

I am no fan of tattoos.  Only body piercing is ear lobes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

Debby, your daughter's tattoo is beautiful, I _really _like the natural effect and the sweet creatures...my kinda gal, good for her!


----------



## Debby (Feb 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Debby, your daughter's tattoo is beautiful, I _really _like the natural effect and the sweet creatures...my kinda gal, good for her!





Thanks SeaBreeze.  When she said she was going to get a tattoo I thought her idea for it was quite nice and the artist who did it was a real expert.  There are some tattoos out there that certainly didn't turn out like the recipient wanted.  But Holly's are pretty and I'll pass the message on.  Don't we all love it when we get a compliment?  Thank you.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> That's a great story Rocky and you sound like an adventurous and open minded old lady!  Hooray for you!



Love that!  Thanks, Debby.  And good on you, Jujube! -- mine was also a "bucket list" item.

I think I'll cross off the Polar Bear Watch in Churchill.  It has become so overdone and touristy. ...sigh...  But there's still one item and that's getting back to Butchart Gardens and the Empress Hotel for high tea. Did that once in 1950 -- about time to return, wouldn't you say?   Will perhaps do one item [ still in the 'possibly on bucket list' stage ] when I go to Victoria, and that's to pretty much encircle the U.S. via AmTrak. [ I love flying; despise the airports and cramped planes ]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

Here are some pictures of tattoos of folks that are older now.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/24-reasons-to-never-get-a-tattoo#.niRZ3rwjg4


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I hope none of those folk ever get into a bar fight - too many rings/buttons/knobs to rip out!
> 
> They're a bit extreme, granted, but hey, it's their body.
> 
> I feel the same about the Care Bear I have on my left buttock ...



That goes for men with long hair or ponytails!  The get shit beat out of them by offering up a handy handle.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here are some pictures of tattoos of folks that are older now.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/24-reasons-to-never-get-a-tattoo#.niRZ3rwjg4



Two positive comments:  The guy's above looks so much like an actual shirt I got fooled at first. May not be a bad idea because he can go topless and few will notice.  And  if you get the contour lines just right, like the woman with the green neck, you might be able to hide a turkey neck instead of wearing turtlenecks or neck scarves, when you get older.   Otherwise, :yuk:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That goes for men with long hair or ponytails!  The get shit beat out of them by offering up a handy handle.



Surprisingly, for all the years I've had my ponytail and all the altercations I've been in, only _one_ time was it ever grabbed - and that was by a woman whose brother I was restraining.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually, these tattoo'd people may supply a major source of income in the future....when they mature, and recognize just how ridiculous they look...and seek out someone who can remove this nonsense.  Tattoo Removal parlors may well become a common site, and employ quite a few people, in a few more years.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 17, 2015)

I do not have tattoos.  I didn't even get my ears pierced (once) until I was 35.  I have worked with heavily tattooed people in law offices (usually staff, not lawyers) and my hairdresser's arms are totally covered with them.  This is a live-and-let-live issue for me.  But I will never get one, even a little one.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> My school girlfriend had a tatoo of her first two boyfriends on her breast. I can't help but wonder what long faces they must have now.
> 
> But seriously, I Aways wanted a small tat but always chickened out. My skin is getting so wrinkly now that I don't know if I could get a decent one or not.



:lofl:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 17, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with tattoos - for other people - not for me.  I never understood the point anyway - maybe its to make a statement - or to mark an event.  By the time they came into vogue and tattoo parlors were around I was past the age where I cared.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a tiny tattoo to commemorate a personal triumph over a long and arduous struggle. It is not readily visible, and I have no regrets. I am considering adding another one on my next birthday.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

You should see my private piercings, but I would have to charge you for the privilege...:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure,Ralphy,if you pay my hospital bill when I go into cardiac arrest! Lollayful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Too much excitement can be stressful, even the pleasureable kind...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2015)

Cookie, love the avatar-- is it Indian?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

Ralphy, do you offer anti-nausea capsules before the "great reveal"???


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2015)

Jim, you are ruining my sick fetish fantasies!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, love the avatar-- is it Indian?



Thanks Shalimar, its the Tibetan Green Tara - a benevolent goddess.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I do selfies of my piercings with ladies who come to admire them...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2015)

Some neat natural tattoos here.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have no tats.  I see otherwise nice looking people ruin (my opinion) their appearance with some of the now popular tattoos and piercings.  I can't help wondering how they'll feel when they become older.  Also, who employes these (again, my opinion) freaks?  I, of course like women's "normal" earring piercings and smaller discreet tats are not unattractive.  I don't mean to sound old fashioned but I guess truth is, I am in some regards.



I'm with you Jim.  If I sound old fashioned then I guess that's just part of who I am.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 9, 2015)

SB, those are beautiful!!!! If I was younger I could imagine a whole back piece in that theme. I admit I have more than a few tattoos. Only the ones on wrist and ankle are really visible. Then again I remember at my nieces wedding, the room got warm so I took off my sweater. The dress was sleeveless. It was just about that time the DJ put on PitBull. All the Pennsylvania relatives disappeared around then.

Piercing anything except ears is beyond me. Lips, eyebrows, the new trend is a bullring in your nose. Just think it looks really painful.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 11, 2015)

I got mine in 1958 when I was a sailor.  It is getting a bit fuzzy around the edges now.

About 25 or so years ago there were pictures of Japanese gangsters who had their arms and bodies completely covered with tattoos.


----------



## imp (Oct 11, 2015)

*My Contribution is not Competitive*

Well, I gotta say, I was no less sickened by mine than by yours, though mine pale into insignificance, no doubt! I submit, then, this:






PS: Wanna see my tattoo??  imp


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

I love tattoos and piercings.

I have a large tattoo on the right leg  on the side of my calf .
I have 6 piercings.
I'm planning a second tattoo,a watercolor one,will go on my left hand on my wrist (hopefully spouse won't freak out too much) lol

Who cares what they look like when I'm old? 

I want a lot of them.


----------



## Gail.S (Feb 2, 2016)

I have no tattoos but I almost got one once, a yin/yang symbol on my left thumb webbing, but chickened out. I don't judge what people do to their bodies, so tats and horns and piercings are fine by me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## IKE (Mar 27, 2016)

I've got a large black & grey tigers face portrait on my right upper arm......it starts at the top of my shoulder and stops just above my elbow that took a little over three hours to complete.

I was working overseas and had it done in Bangkok while there for a few days off in the early 70's......it was getting pretty faded so I had it completely redone locally in the early 2000's.

I ain't got no piercings and don't want nary.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

IKE said:


> I've got a large black & grey tigers face portrait on my right upper arm......it starts at the top of my shoulder and stops just above my elbow that took a little over three hours to complete.
> 
> I was working overseas and had it done in Bangkok while there for a few days off in the early 70's......it was getting pretty faded so I had it completely redone locally in the early 2000's.
> 
> I ain't got no piercings and don't want nary.



Nice!

My tattoo has some color,and my next one will be a watercolor tattoo,I'm having a problem finding someone who does the.

I will probably have to go into the ccity.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

I would like to get an image of Callie sometime. I have one of Sophie on my shoulder. I could imagine an artist weaving a picture of him next to Sophie. It's just that the portrait ones take hours...have to bring a good book.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I would like to get an image of Callie sometime. I have one of Sophie on my shoulder. I could imagine an artist weaving a picture of him next to Sophie. It's just that the portrait ones take hours...have to bring a good book.



How long did it take for the one you have?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

Almost four hours, boring more than painful but he did a beautiful job. It's getting time to touch up the color again, I'd like to add Callie at the same time. The healing wasn't too bad...just a couple days of feeling like a bad sunburn.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

Portraits takes true artistry to get the details to its true likeness.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

He was a visiting artist...I think his home studio is Brooklyn. It would be worth it to look him up again.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I have no tattoos but I almost got one once, a yin/yang symbol on my left thumb webbing, but chickened out. I don't judge what people do to their bodies, so tats and horns and piercings are fine by me.



Aren't you glad you "chickened out"  Gail?  Gives you time to think about it again.

Tats are like words spoken;  they never can return to normalcy.   One cannot "UNtat" without some difficulty.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

Tats are like words spoken;  they never can return to normalcy.   One cannot "UNtat" without some difficulty. 

That's why I tell younger people. Consider it carefully, for several years if need be. Pick something unique with deep meaning to you alone. You don't want something generic from a flash book. Also have the first somewhere discreet. If you feel good about it after that then go for whatever else you feel. I know necks, hands, and even faces have gone more mainstream...but really give those some deep thought.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Mar 28, 2016)

I have 3 tattoos.  
2 wee dragonflies on my spine
a stone tablet with my 3 lots in my life on my thigh
a breast cancer homage on my left wrist.

Both my daughters have tat's.  Oldest who is a stay at home mom has 2
youngest who is in the dental professional world has a couple.  They are all covered.  As well she has a tiny nose piercing which she has to keep small in her profession.
Tat's are a personal thing, and I don't find nice art offensive but there sure is a lot of junk out there that is.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 28, 2016)

This is the photograph he put on my shoulder, he got it perfectly


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2016)

Well, I have a discreet Hula Girl tat on my right upper arm - about 7" or so, but can be covered with a short sleeve shirt.  I was 63 when I had it done, and my wife had an "ankle bracelet" done at the same time.  Mine is a "Sailor Jerry" classic design.  I'm thinking about a mermaid on my left arm, if I can find someone in Hilo with the Sailor Jerry flash sheets.  

On the other hand, waaaay back in the early 1990s I can remember not hiring a gal because of a large tat across her shoulders.  Time have changed, or at least I have...


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Well, I have a discreet Hula Girl tat on my right upper arm - about 7" or so, but can be covered with a short sleeve shirt.  I was 63 when I had it done, and my wife had an "ankle bracelet" done at the same time.  Mine is a "Sailor Jerry" classic design.  I'm thinking about a mermaid on my left arm, if I can find someone in Hilo with the Sailor Jerry flash sheets.
> 
> On the other hand, waaaay back in the early 1990s I can remember not hiring a gal because of a large tat across her shoulders.  Time have changed, or at least I have...



There are still some places (and professions) that don't want to hire someone with visible tattoos, especially not bit garish ones.  I mean a butterfly on your ankle isn't a big deal, but some demon that shows above your shirt collar is a whole 'nother ballgame.  That's one reason why I think young folks should think long and hard about what and where they get tattooed on their bodies.


----------



## bulgyone (May 4, 2016)

Ladies look nice with a small tattoo on their shoulder or ankle, why people want to pierce their private parts beats me, does it give more satisfaction?


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2016)

Speaking strictly for myself, I dislike tattoos and body piercing, period. (Except for one tiny hole in each ear.) I agree with whoever said that the tattoos could present a real problem in the future for the person, who may then have to get them removed if possible.

I wonder why people can't just get the picture drawn on their skin with a semi-permanent ink that fades over time but still lasts several years.


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2016)

bulgyone said:


> Ladies look nice with a small tattoo on their shoulder or ankle, why people want to pierce their private parts beats me, does it give more satisfaction?



Sounds quite painful to me.  Not to mention just generally yucky.


----------



## Guitarist (May 4, 2016)

I don't understand the male fashion for shaving body hair and then getting tattooed.  If someone wants bodily decoration, at least hair is natural. I can't imagine wanting to cuddle some waxed guy with ink all over his chest and arms.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2016)

I've never understood any of it. I have two piercings, one in each ear. That's it. No tats. People with lots of colorful sleeve tattoos and neck and legs tattoos are usually working stocking shelves in grocery stores that I see. I have a young relative who loves those big piercings and tattoos but he works in a tattoo parlor. Which is about all he can do cause of his body art.


----------

